# Puppy eating adult dog food



## JoseanEvo (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello everyone, I have a 8 week old puppy and am giving him Solid Gold WolfKing. I know that this is meant for adult dogs but I have some left over and thats why I have been giving it to him. I have like 15lbs of it left. What if any are the drawbacks to doing this? Also, what high quality puppy food should I be giving him? Sorry if this has been answered alread in a previous post.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

A puppy should be on puppy food until they are a year old. Puppy food has more of the nutrients they need. Often if the pup isn't getting what it needs it will eat it's own feces which is a sign that they aren't getting what they need. As for a good puppy food If you like the solid gold line which is a great food, they do have a puppy formula, Origin has one as well. A lot of people on here recommend Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul: Puppy Formula. Oh and just a word of caution, if your dog is a pit bull, stay away from large breed food as they are not a large breed. (you may already know, but the question does come up and the people at the store will often recommend large breed) 
Here is a link to the dog food rating site which is a useful resource. 
Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually, you don't have to worry as much. If it is a quality food that you are feeding, some of the same nutrients carry over from the puppy formulas.. Such as DHA, etc. The only thing I would actually worry about it feeding the right amount of protein. Since your puppy is very young, a high protein food may upset his stomach. If you DO continue to feed a high protein food, you can add a small spoonfull of organic yogurt to help with digestion, as it contains probiotics which help the digestive tract break down nutrients, etc. 

Most people prefer to switch between 10-14 months, however I know many who have made the switch at 4 5 or 6 months. If you're buying quality feed you don't have to worry about lack of nutrients. 

Jenna is right, however, about the Large breed issue. Because of the rising popularity with Am Bully's and the overdone looking pitbulls that can weigh in at 100 + lbs, people assume that their dog is large breed. The problem with large breed dog food is that it contains a higher content of calcium, which is ideal for a taller dog, such as a great dane, rottweiler, weimeranar, bull mastiff, etc. The american pitbull terrier and american staffordshire terrier are considered medium build. You actually go by the height and not the weight. Since Bully breeds take a long time to mature JUST LIKE large breed dogs, their bodies actually absorb excess calcium when eating large breed food and that can lead to joint issues. If youve ever seen an intact male of female who is tall and lanky, chances are the owner just assumed they were large breed and thats what they fed them.


----------



## JoseanEvo (Jun 17, 2009)

thanks. would something like Taste of the Wild be ok since its supposed to be an all life stage food or should I stick with strictly puppy food. Petco is the only thing close by and I dont think they offer neither Orijin or Chicken Soup. oh yeah he is a pit bull


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Actually, you don't have to worry as much. If it is a quality food that you are feeding, some of the same nutrients carry over from the puppy formulas.. Such as DHA, etc. The only thing I would actually worry about it feeding the right amount of protein. Since your puppy is very young, a high protein food may upset his stomach. If you DO continue to feed a high protein food, you can add a small spoonfull of organic yogurt to help with digestion, as it contains probiotics which help the digestive tract break down nutrients, etc.


Right, I use cottage cheese it works just the same. Dogs have short digestive tracts and sometimes need a probotic to aid in digestion. It works as a binder.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

JoseanEvo said:


> thanks. would something like Taste of the Wild be ok since its supposed to be an all life stage food or should I stick with strictly puppy food. Petco is the only thing close by and I dont think they offer neither Orijin or Chicken Soup. oh yeah he is a pit bull


yes that is an excellent feed. If you notice that your pup starts having any runny stool, then definitely add the yogurt for probiotics...

But TOTW is a good food I believe it is grain free... And If you feed grain free from the time they are that young, you will have a gorgeous, very well fed dog.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Jenna23 said:


> Right, I use cottage cheese it works just the same. Dogs have short digestive tracts and sometimes need a probotic to aid in digestion. It works as a binder.


I didn't think of cottage cheese. I mean now that you mention it im like DURRRR but good point! thanks!


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yuppers lol, I didn't know about it either until I was switching over kai's food to grain free. The guy at the holistic dog store told me it worked a little better than yogurt, but that could just be his opinion. 
Staffdaddy's right, TOTW is a good food and it is grain free.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Jenna23 said:


> Yuppers lol, I didn't know about it either until I was switching over kai's food to grain free. The guy at the holistic dog store told me it worked a little better than yogurt, but that could just be his opinion.
> Staffdaddy's right, TOTW is a good food and it is grain free.


You see? I was right. Now that will be five dollars please! :rofl:


----------



## JoseanEvo (Jun 17, 2009)

lol thanks guys. I will definately see if I can pick up some TOTW this week so that he doesn't keep eating adult dog food. I did notice that the one I am feeding is adult dog large breed. My girlfriend has a labrador and thats why I have that food available.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> You see? I was right. Now that will be five dollars please! :rofl:


Always on the come up lol j/p

JoseanEvo, sometimes if you look in the yellowpages there are more pet stores in the area that carry different stuff than petco. just look under pet supplies


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

JoseanEvo said:


> lol thanks guys. I will definately see if I can pick up some TOTW this week so that he doesn't keep eating adult dog food. I did notice that the one I am feeding is adult dog large breed. My girlfriend has a labrador and thats why I have that food available.


It's the little things that you don't even think about lol. YW and good luck with your puppy. :woof:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

JoseanEvo said:


> lol thanks guys. I will definately see if I can pick up some TOTW this week so that he doesn't keep eating adult dog food. I did notice that the one I am feeding is adult dog large breed. My girlfriend has a labrador and thats why I have that food available.


You don't necessarily have to go with puppy food, just stay away from large breed. I thought thats what Chino needed at first, but I was informed better.

I buy my food at Pet Food Supplies Dog Cat Bird ... PetFoodDirect.com they have ALL sorts of stuff they have a petfood section with like 12 different BRANDS of organic and grain free. Good luck!


----------



## JoseanEvo (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks. I have a Tractor Supply store near by that I believe sells TOTW so I may stop by there and pick up a bag. I have only heard good things about this food and its grain free so that should be good for him


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

JoseanEvo said:


> Thanks. I have a Tractor Supply store near by that I believe sells TOTW so I may stop by there and pick up a bag. I have only heard good things about this food and its grain free so that should be good for him


Grain free is the way to go. It helps to eliminate food allergies Kaiser does extremely well now that he's on grain free. no more allergies lol :woof:


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

you wont be sorry with grain free and its not much more money because you feed allot less of it i was feeding 2 1/2 cups of proplan then switched to 2 cups on wellness super5mix but both those foods gave her loose stools so i switched to wellness core(grain free) and its the best descion ive ever made stool is always solid coat is shiney and energy levels are off the charts


----------

